# Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

					Alternate optimiert seinen Versandprozess und stellt einen neuen Prio-Versand vor, der für Kunden ohne Mehrkosten verbunden ist. Wie das Ganze funktioniert, erläutern wir im Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*


----------



## XmuhX (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Der Titel des Dienstes ist zwar neu, aber von Alternate war ich nichts anderes gewohnt! Bestellungen waren am nächsten Tag immer da.


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Gestern gab's das aber noch nicht. Ich hab da noch mit express bestellt. Hat mir aber nichts gebracht jetzt liegt es unten beim Nachbarn und die sind unterwegs.


----------



## kingkoolkris (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Gute Sache


----------



## mayo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



XeT schrieb:


> Gestern gab's das aber noch nicht. Ich hab da noch mit express bestellt. Hat mir aber nichts gebracht jetzt liegt es unten beim Nachbarn und die sind unterwegs.



Das liegt dann aber nur an dir.... 

btt:
Ohne Mehrkosten, klingt sehr gut.


----------



## nikon87 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



XeT schrieb:


> Gestern gab's das aber noch nicht. Ich hab da noch mit express bestellt. Hat mir aber nichts gebracht jetzt liegt es unten beim Nachbarn und die sind unterwegs.


Jo...wie mayo schon angemerkt hat...macht Sinn per Express zu bestellen wenn dann am darauffolgenden Tag keiner zuhause ist um das Paket anzunehmen. 

Zum Thema: Kann bitte jemand mal den Marketing@Mindfactory-Fritzen hier aus dem Forum auf diese News hinweisen? DAS nenne ich Kundenservice im Gegensatz zu den ständigen schwammigen Aussagen dieses Herren und der Firma bei der er angestellt ist...


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Zuhause war jemand nur die eine Halbe Stunde nicht. Sonst kommt bei uns der schneller Paketbote 12:45 und da sind wir sogar zu 2 zuhause.


Chinaquads schrieb:


> Dann liegt es aber trotzdem an euch, nicht an DHL oder Alternate...
> .



Klar liegt es an uns, war auch nie mein Gedanke den die schuld zu geben. Meinte ja nur das es Gestern nich express gab.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Dann liegt es aber trotzdem an euch, nicht an DHL oder Alternate...

btw, gute Aktion, dafür ist Alternate aber durch die Bank weg etwas teurer als die Mitbewerber.


----------



## Tech_13 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Um ehrlich zu sein ist das für mich nichts neues, mein Händler konnte mir bis jetzt die Ware bis zum nächsten Werktag beschaffen. Ist die Ware zwischen Montag Freitag bis 15 Uhr bestellt, ist die Ware am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Kelemvor (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Tjo, dafür bleiben andere Pakete liegen, weil die großen gern noch größer werden wollen und sich Versandvorteile verschaffen die nicht sein dürften um Kunden zu binden.
Soll ich das jetzt wirklich frudig begrüßen? Nö.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Sollten alle einführen


----------



## Lotto (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein ist das für mich nichts neues, mein Händler konnte mir bis jetzt die Ware bis zum nächsten Werktag beschaffen. Ist die Ware zwischen Montag Freitag bis 15 Uhr bestellt, ist die Ware am nächsten Tag da.



Es handelt sich hier auch um ein Prioritätssystem, im Prinzip daselbe wie amazon prime. Die Kunden die es haben werden bevorzugt behandelt, mehr heisst es nicht. Wenn z.B. nur wenige Kunden dies nutzen hat das für den Rest kaum Auswirkungen. Wenn aber z.B. 50% diesen Dienst nutzen, werden die Pakete der anderen 50% liegen bleiben. Leute die bisher nur 1-2 Tage warten mussten, warten dann 3-4 Tage, einfach weil die anderen Leute zuerst abgearbeitet werden. Das ganze kann man weiterspinnen: 100% haben Prio. Diese werden nun genauso schnell belifert wie ohne das Prioritätssystem, da ja alle dies nutzen, und somit alle und damit keiner im Prinzip keiner priorisiert wird.

Bevor amazon prime an den Videodienst und die Kindleleihbücherei gekoppelt hat, hatten auch nur sehr wenige diesen Dienst. Danach ist es sprunghaft gestiegen (um nicht zu sagen explodiert). Pakete haben plötzlich 1-2 Tage länger gedauert. Dann prime abgeschlossen und ...oh Wunder...die Lieferzeiten waren wie früher als noch kaum einer prime genutzt hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

Also ich habe selbst ohne Prime oft ( wenn Bremen nicht wieder Spielzeug braucht ) eine schnelle Zustellung. Von 4 Bestellungen sind 3 schon angekommen obwohl die erst Morgen kommen sollten.
Natürlich ist zeitweise das Aufkommen hoch aber da wird dann Intern auch noch einiges geregelt


----------



## nikon87 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



Lotto schrieb:


> Bevor amazon prime an den Videodienst und die Kindleleihbücherei gekoppelt hat, hatten auch nur sehr wenige diesen Dienst. Danach ist es sprunghaft gestiegen (um nicht zu sagen explodiert). Pakete haben plötzlich 1-2 Tage länger gedauert. Dann prime abgeschlossen und ...oh Wunder...die Lieferzeiten waren wie früher als noch kaum einer prime genutzt hat.


Das liegt aber denke ich nicht allein an der Post sondern, mMn sogar zu einem größeren Teil, auch an Amazon. Dort werden die Bestellungen mit Prime eben bevorzugt behandelt, das heißt schneller verpackt und an den Versand übergeben. "Normale" Bestellungen müssen eben warten bis alle Prime-Bestellungen abgehandelt wurden. Und dann kommt es schnell dazu, dass die Ware nicht noch am gleichen Tag bzw. direkt am nächsten Vormittag sondern erst einen Tag später raus gehen und somit hast du schon mal einen Tag oder 2 Tage (je nachdem ob das Paket vor oder nach der letzten Abholung fertig war) verloren.

Also ist das eine Entscheidung von Amazon für den schnellen Versand eine "Gebühr" in Form einer Prime-Mitgliedschaft zu verlangen. Ich habe wie Bakterius in den letzten 2 Wochen mehrere Bestellungen bei Amazon aufgegeben, ohne Prime, und ein Großteil davon ist innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen da gewesen.


----------



## KGX (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand mal den Marketing@Mindfactory-Fritzen hier aus dem Forum auf diese News hinweisen? DAS nenne ich Kundenservice im Gegensatz zu den ständigen schwammigen Aussagen dieses Herren und der Firma bei der er angestellt ist...



bei mindfactory muss man für guten kundenservice etwas zahlen
service level gold ~5€ bei problemen merkt man wirklich einen unterschied
und man kriegt sogar neue ware !!!


----------



## nikon87 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



KGX schrieb:


> bei mindfactory muss man für guten kundenservice etwas zahlen
> service level gold ~5€ bei problemen merkt man wirklich einen unterschied
> und man kriegt sogar neue ware !!!


Ich versteh eventuell die Ironie in deinem Beitrag nicht, aber ich meine herauszulesen, dass du das SLG "gut" findest!? Ein armer Tor der du doch bist...aber daran sieht man eben dass es wirklich Leute gibt die auf so Marketing-Geblubber reinfallen und ihr Geld verbraten. Vor allem deine dritte Zeile: Soll das im Umkehrschluss heißen, wenn man kein SLG hat und etwas reklamiert, muss man davon ausgehen (und das ist in deinen Augen anscheinend normal), dass man Retourenware bekommt? Genau das ist mir bei MF, und zwar nicht nur einmal, passiert! Ich reklamiere was, weil es defekt/nicht vollständig ist und bekomme dann auf den ersten Blick identifizierbare B-Ware zugeschickt. Ja...super geiler Service!

Aber hey...blas doch für jede Bestellung sinnlos 5€ raus. Wenn mans hat...


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sollten alle einführen


Augen auf, beim Onlinekauf. 
Das wird sich im Großen und Ganzen definitiv etablieren.
Sehr viele Onlinehändler machen das schon jahrelang.
 DHL ist zur Zeit merklich bemüht, sich Großaufträge an Land zuziehen.
 Sieht man deutlich daran das immer mehr von deren T4 und T5 Transportern, auch größere Pakete separat ausliefern. 
Dafür sind Hermes und die üblichen anderen Schnelllieferer sichtlich im Rückgang.(trifft zumindest in meiner Region so zu) 
Ich habe jetzt schon jedes zweite Päckchen, bzw. Paket, von DHL überbracht bekommen und konnte mich auch so einiges mal beim Nachbarn melden, da es schon da war, ich aber gerade noch unterwegs, oder im Tiefstschlaf.
Muß für letzteres meinen Hausbewacher trainieren, damit der mich mal in den Zeh zwickt, damit ich munter werde, oder als zweite Option, den das Unterschreiben beibringen. 

Das die Alternate-Preise vielleicht etwas angehoben werden, dürfte auch Klar sein!


----------



## KGX (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Ich versteh eventuell die Ironie in deinem Beitrag nicht, aber ich meine herauszulesen, dass du das SLG "gut" findest!? Ein armer Tor der du doch bist...aber daran sieht man eben dass es wirklich Leute gibt die auf so Marketing-Geblubber reinfallen und ihr Geld verbraten. Vor allem deine dritte Zeile: Soll das im Umkehrschluss heißen, wenn man kein SLG hat und etwas reklamiert, muss man davon ausgehen (und das ist in deinen Augen anscheinend normal), dass man Retourenware bekommt? Genau das ist mir bei MF, und zwar nicht nur einmal, passiert! Ich reklamiere was, weil es defekt/nicht vollständig ist und bekomme dann auf den ersten Blick identifizierbare B-Ware zugeschickt. Ja...super geiler Service!
> 
> Aber hey...blas doch für jede Bestellung sinnlos 5€ raus. Wenn mans hat...



es war teilweise ironie ja
retourenware oder b-ware ist bei mindfactory normal

aber nochmal bei einer bestellung von 1000€+
ist die reklamation um einiges einfacher
und damit habe ich noch keine b-ware bekommen

diesen service habe ich nur auspobiert
bei reklamation oder b-ware gehe ich direkt zu mindfactory


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alternate Prio: Lieferung am nächsten Werktag ohne Mehrkosten*

In meinem Dunstkreis kann es daran liegen das nicht mehr direkt von Bremen aus verteilt wird sondern von Delmenhorst. Die für heute angekündigte Sendung kam auch wie geplant. Notfalls wird ja Ware auch auf mehrere Fahrzeuge verteilt oder die treffen sich ( sehe ich hier öfters ) und verteilen Pakete erneut. In den letzten 12 Monaten war nur einmalig die Lieferung verspätet weil die Karre verreckte


----------

